# Official Game Thread: Cleveland Cavaliers @ Chicago Bulls 6:00PM CST TNT



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.cavs.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/cle_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/cle/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Cavaliers.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#BC213A">Cleveland Cavaliers(32 - 26) (12 - 16 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(25 - 31) (13 - 15 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, March 2	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Cleveland Cavaliers @ Chicago Bulls 6:00PM CST TNT</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eric_snow" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eric_snow.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eric_snow"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eric Snow<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronald_murray" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ronald_murray.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronald_murray"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ronald Murray<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Shaw</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lebron_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_lebron_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lebron_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">LeBron James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - St. Vincent-St. Mary HS (OH)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/drew_gooden" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/cavaliers/gooden_140_050701.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/drew_gooden"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Drew Gooden<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zydrunas_ilgauskas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_zydrunas_ilgauskas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zydrunas_ilgauskas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Zydrunas Ilgauskas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 2'' - Kaunas, Lithuania</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donyell_marshall" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_donyell_marshall.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donyell_marshall"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Donyell Marshall<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_damon_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Damon Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Houston</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anderson_varejao" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_anderson_varejao.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anderson_varejao"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Anderson Varejao<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 10'' - Santa Teresa, Brazil</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aleksandar_pavlovic" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_aleksandar_pavlovic.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aleksandar_pavlovic"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sasha Pavlovic<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Serbia-Montenegro</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice as always.

Cleveland coming off the second of a back-to-back, although they only had to travel from their home court. Lets get out there and run. A repeat performance of how we played Minny, and we should see another W.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Very important game tonight. The Cavs are slumping, LeBron is slumping. We need to steal this one. Here's hoping the refs don't pull what they did last time Cleveland came to visit, when LeBron and Ilgauskas both shot more FTs than the whole Bulls squad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

If I see one more Nokia commercial with that ***** with the huge belt talking about her phone, I'm not going to be able to handle it.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Do we play Baba O'Riley _and_ Zombie Nation before tip-off?
I never noticed, that's great.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Jibby Malik Allen is playing through pain tonight.

We're only 5 minutes in, but Anderson Varejao has asserted himself as this game's SuperScrub for the opponent.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like a high-school broadcast. You can barely hear Kevin Harlan, and the PA seems to be fluctuating up and down at random intervals.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Doug made a great point about us getting to the line...

which is ANOTHER reason we need rudy gay...the most effective part of his game is going inside and fastbreaks which he finishes great at..

WE NEED GAY


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

No one on the Bulls is playing particularly well and yet the team is down by only 2.

MJ sighting!!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL 

anybody see jordan a sec ago?

he was sitting in his seat, got a call, u could clearly read his lips, he was like "WHO's this!?", looked at his phone and hung up on whoever it was.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Blatant travel on Ilgauskas but the refs call something on Hinrich for reasons beyond my comprehension.

DAMMIT TYSON that's two easy lay-ins he's missed now. Cavs on a 9-2 run.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Clutch 3 by Kirk. We could use another big day out of him today.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hearing Reggie Miller count 1,2,3,4. I was thinking he was counting Lebron's step instead of the Bulls defenders drawn to Lebron's travelling. Call the Travel!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hearing Reggie Miller count 1,2,3,4. I was thinking he was counting Lebron's steps instead of the Bulls defenders drawn to Lebron's travelling. Call the Travel!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone have a live free audio feed link for me?
Desperate?
Wats the one with Bill Wellington


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I know superstars get calls. Really, I do. But why is it that LeBron gets grazed and gets a call, while Othella and Tyson get their arms grabbed without a whistle?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Skiles goes with the "I'm Openly Desperate" Lineup of Pargo, Gordon, Pike, Noc and Sweets.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Jumpshot -- Miss
Jumpshot -- Miss
3 pointer -- Miss

Why don't we try a lay-up or two?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Memo to Doug Collins: It ain't Eric PEE-atkowski.

And we can't shoot layups because we know Ilgauskas and Donyell are allowed to mug us.

37-19. It's gettin' ugly again.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Skiles is an all out IDIOT!
I hate u skiles


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ndistops said:


> Skiles goes with the "I'm Openly Desperate" Lineup of Pargo, Gordon, Pike, Noc and Sweets.


I hate it when Skiles does this. Pike, Sweetney and Pargo? Come on. And right now Pike is guarding LeBron which is just really, really stupid, especially given that Deng was doing a decent job on him in the first quarter.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How do you have Pike guarding Lebron one on one?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Pike on Lebron...Skiles why don't you just wave a white flag while your at it?

I guess it's much easier to bench guys, then to actually coach a team and teach them how to bring the ball to the basket.

On another note...how often does our end of the quarter play we run actually work. The only time I can actually remember that play working was Gordon's game winner in New York. Besides that we usually don't get a good shot out of it. On the rare occassion we get a good shot off...it usually leaves the other team with 7-8 seconds left to bring the ball up the court and get another shot off.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Eric Snow openly trips Ben on a fast break - no call.

Jannero Pargo has our only two points of this quarter.

A travel called on LeBron? Wow.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is hard to watch.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah yes, the "let's wait until we see if he hits the shot or not, and we'll blow the whistle if he doesn't" ploy by the refs there...but someone needs to start hitting a shot for the Bulls.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The boxscore is pretty freaking painful all by itself. Geez.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> The boxscore is pretty freaking painful all by itself. Geez.


What's actually happening is worse than the boxscore.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I like how the commentators keep talking abt the absence of Eddy and Davis. Paxson deserves to look like an idiot on National TV.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

For everyone hoping we get Morrison. Do you really want to have him going up against the King for the next decade? I sure hope not.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was a horrible call against Allen. The officials should note that fans don't pay to hear the whistle.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ernie Johnson looks like he has a severely inflamed cheek.

That is all.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Lebron is a mismatch against any team, so it wouldn't be a unique problem.
Plus, I'd rather Gay than Morrison.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice little 7-0 run at the end of the half, let's hope it translates to a good 3rd quarter.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

step said:


> Lebron is a mismatch against any team, so it wouldn't be a unique problem.
> Plus, I'd rather Gay than Morrison.


I want Rudy too. He's long enough to challenge him. Nowhere near strong enough though.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Note to self: the next time the Bulls are on national TV, withdraw a large sum of money from retirement accounts and bet it on the opposition.

Sheesh.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson with 2 layup misses
Sweetney with a layup miss
Deng with a layup miss
Nocioni with a layup miss
Gordon with a layup miss and a fastbreak turnover
Pargo with a layup miss

Hit 5 out of those 8 and its an 8-point deficit going into the half.

If we play with the energy we did the last 1:30 of the second half we have a chance. If we settle into the halfcourt game as we did almost all of the first half, I don't think we have a chance.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> Tyson with 2 layup misses
> Sweetney with a layup miss
> Deng with a layup miss
> Nocioni with a layup miss
> ...


We couldn't hit a thing around the rim. I don't know what's wrong with Sweetney, the strongest part of his game was touch around the basket and it looks like that's totally abandoned him of late.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Just curious....but I remember when our game threads would be hundreds of pages....

Did we really lose that many Bulls fans?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone else find the interview with Artest a little difficult to watch? Not the brightest bulb.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Note to self: the next time the Bulls are on national TV, withdraw a large sum of money from retirement accounts and bet it on the opposition.
> 
> Sheesh.


National stage fright? Doesn't bode well for the playoffs.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

McBulls said:


> National stage fright? Doesn't bode well for the playoffs.


PLAYOFFS?????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Just curious....but I remember when our game threads would be hundreds of pages....
> 
> Did we really lose that many Bulls fans?


that and that some threads being deleted mysteriously


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

McBulls said:


> National stage fright? Doesn't bode well for the playoffs.












PLAYOFFS??? You talkin' PLAYOFFS??? I just hope we can win another game!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Ernie Johnson looks like he has a severely inflamed cheek.
> 
> That is all.


He has cancer.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tyson Chandler really looks like a high schooler out there on offense.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

dsouljah9 said:


> He has cancer.


Didn't know that...

*dodges karmic lightning bolt*


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

dsouljah9 said:


> He has cancer.


Are you serious?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins slipped in a "right way" reference. It's over.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

RipDirty said:


> Are you serious?


Yes I am. He has "follicular" Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Tyson Chandler really looks like a high schooler out there on offense.


 I think his hands are just bad to be ever become a really dominant force down low. Too bad Sweetney is so fat, he could help u guys

On a side note: what would it take to get any of these Chicago small guards (Duhon, Hinrich, or Gordon) on to the Cavs. With a healthy Hughes and one of these guys: we would be title contenders I think


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> On a side note: what would it take to get any of these Chicago small guards (Duhon, Hinrich, or Gordon) on to the Cavs. With a healthy Hughes and one of these guys: we would be title contenders I think


Tell you what: We'll give you Du and Kirk, AND we'll take LeBron's soon-to-be huge contract off your hands. Two good players and cap space, what more can you ask for?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ndistops said:


> Tell you what: We'll give you Du and Kirk, AND we'll take LeBron's soon-to-be huge contract off your hands. Two good players and cap space, what more can you ask for?


 LOL: realistic options pls. Oh well I don't think we have any tradeable assests that the Bulls really want. Although Gooden would help inside


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Is MJ hanging out with Kenny Rogers in his skybox?

_"I love you Gambler!"_


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Please put Gordon in, Skiles.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow. BS fouls are one thing, but the refs just straight-up took two points and possibly three away from the Bulls. Du ABSOLUTELY had the continuation on that.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ndistops said:


> Wow. BS fouls are one thing, but the refs just straight-up took two points and possibly three away from the Bulls. Du ABSOLUTELY had the continuation on that.



Yeah, that call was unbelievable. The Bulls don't need any help losing this one, thanks.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Noc gets attacked without a call, and the refs charitably call an offensive foul on Cleveland to make up for it. Bulls really need to score some points here down 15.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Story of the season anyone?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls would be ahead if the rims had any sense of fairness. I've seen 6 or 7 shots now rim in and out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I know I yell at Deng for taking all these jumpers but he's attacking the rim and can't finish. Deng and Songaila are our best players around the basket IMO. Deng needs to finish!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cavs struggle in the fourth so if we're going to make a run, it's now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok Bulls. They're giving you a little window. What're you going to do?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls within 10 and doing a great job of forcing Cleveland to foul them. A "mere" 23-14 FT differential in this one is indicative of that.

Now within 8!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cavs are a tired team and we are unfocused team. We can snap out of our funk. The Bulls had a day off yesterday while the cavs played. They are starting to foul and they are settling for jumpers. We have to keep going to the basket and force the issue.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, I didn't even think we were anywhere close in this game.
Its a 6 point game?
Not bad.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Luol! You can't go for the headfake, man. You bailed him right out!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oooh Deng. come on guy, concentrate. He's going to try to fake you out until he gets you in the air.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Damn you and your shot fake, LeBron...

Duhon just got called for a foul for being shoved.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc crafty around the basket gets the layup. on Varejao


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good timeout. I thought we were playing a bit frantic. A good percentage shot should follow this break. down 8


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Hinrich 9 boards tonight. You've gotta love how hard the guy works.

Now would be a good time to put Ben Gordon in...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng 3 and a board!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We played that posession perfectly. great shot by Deng.

Gordon and Tyson in for the stretch. Should be fun.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc great move by the basket.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When I saw Nocioni do that spin move, I said "holy ****" that is my move, he stole it from me. Nice to see an NBA player using a basic yet effective move to score.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

tie game, hinrich 3!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk, Tie!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk!!!!!!!!!!! tied 81!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If we could somehow get this one, it would be HUGE.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

this is an all star game by kirk :clap: :clap:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Kirk For Three....

Tied!!! Cavs Call A Timeout


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Holy Goodness.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ndistops said:


> If we could somehow get this one, it would be HUGE.


Ya gotta get this one . . . Cleveland played last night, they've pissed away a bunch of games recently in a similar fashion.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

RipDirty said:


> PLAYOFFS?????


O ye of little faith. The fat lady hasn't sung on this game or the playoffs yet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandlers block and pass was beautiful.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. great block by Tyson.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Non-existent foul on Tyson again.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler with the putback, amazing!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

offensive foul on Lebron, Lebron is such a *****!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Offensive foul on James, good job by Deng.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Damn it Gordon, should've gone for the dunk and made him foul!

Bulls down 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I wish we can close out teams.

Ben dunk that. If Lebron is trailing, you dunk it..


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Are we haunted by the lackadaisical layup/ athletic opponent coming from behind to block an open layup in the clutch. 


Arenas in Game 6. Lebron Now.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

c'mon u f... refs that was a foul lebron help ben but no call :curse: :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eh, Gordon traveled anyhow.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ndistops said:


> Damn it Gordon, should've gone for the dunk and made him foul!
> 
> Bulls down 1.


he was fouled dude


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ilgauskas, he gone!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Were playing tough, lets win this with free throws now Deng!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

AHh shoulda gone into the defender [email protected]


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Their best FT shooter is gone. Z fouls out. Deng to the line.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Deng James matchup is fun to watch. These two guys will be going at each other for many years.

Ilgauskas fouls out! This is very good -- we had no answer for him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordons gonna get praise on AIM tonight!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we have floater-itis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OH NOC. come on....


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Hell of a job by Gordon to bail out Tyson who didn't see that Kirk pass coming. Too bad Noc had to go for that pass that would've been a turnover. Tough defense though, come on Bulls!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Isn't this getting repetitive? 

Ben with the jumper, let's hope that seals the deal.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noc needs to stop that stupid ****.... yer not gonna get flops at the end of the game.

Thank god he missed both.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He missed, Varejao is a flaming flamer!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Deng gets molested, going to the rhyme, Lebron punched him I think, fine Lebron, suspend him, Lebron is gay!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

at least Deng didn't throw that ball away. Deng held on to that thing like his life depended on it.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great rebound by Luol.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Luol makes it!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Please no 3 pt play or a foul at the basket with an and 1.

pleeeease


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe Lebron will pass it to Kirk, I think Lebron trusts Kirk to make the game winning shot for Cleveland more so than himself.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd foul Varejao right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lebron made that three last time, remember? As I type that, they talk about it. I think I let Lebron shoot it. a four point play is the worst case for us...don't want that. We seem to do that as well.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

now what?foul them or play defence?in these circumstanses here in europe the teams foul,i say send james or varehao to shoot two


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can't foul Murray, just let him take the two. Gets the easy layup. 

hinrich to shoot. makes the first.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why is Gordon not in there? I knew Hinrich would split.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

One more time, Kirk.

Crap.

Flip Murray.

Oh my lord.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk should be taken out back and make him go the way of Old Yeller.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my murray with the three...That hurts.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

Nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

if i said what i wanted to say right now, the censors would probably block me, so.

In a nutshell, missed free throws blew this game for us if we end up losing it.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

A shot to win it. If you told me we'd have this in the third quarter I'd be happy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni is gay, cut his ***, the guy is a ****ing ***.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

poor execution....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****IN HORRIBLE PLAY!!!!! Gordon took too ****in long to get away from his defender.

DAMN TEAM GIVES ME A HEADACHE!!! TIME TO GET DRUNK!!!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd like to say the Bulls played a good game. 
But they sleep walked through the first half and deserved to lose this game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If I was Ben Gordon...screw jib. I'd go public and ask why the hell I don't get the ball at the end of games, when I've hit every big shot that's been asked of me for the last year and a half.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

How big is that bull**** call on Duhon where they didn't count the shot and made the Bulls inbound?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Worst loss of the season. Nocioni the goat. How the F do you leave a three point shooter open up by 2. F'n moron.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ndistops said:


> If I was Ben Gordon...screw jib. I'd go public and ask why the hell I don't get the ball at the end of games, when I've hit every big shot that's been asked of me for the last year and a half.


The play was designed for Gordon to come around the curl and take the handoff from Nocioni. He never could shake free.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heart breaking loss. We had it won!! 

I got to be honest, I gave up on them 1/2 way through the second quarter and all of the third. 

They should have won this game!!!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> How big is that bull**** call on Duhon where they didn't count the shot and made the Bulls inbound?


Was just thinking that earlier when we were up 88-87. But we should've won the game anyway. Missed FT's, bad defense, and terrible inbounds play that once again was not designed for Ben to get the ball *immediately*, although at least he wasn't inbounding this time.

That clinches a 2nd lottery pick for us.

And note the bold. With 3.5 seconds left you shouldn't have a two-pass plan.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nocioni needs to be kept on the bench at the end of the game. He always makes a huge mistake that kills us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cavs were asking us to win the game, but our D (Flip play), and Nocioni's brillance gave us the lost.

We didn't deserve to win, you know that when you miss 10 layups that should have gone in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Was just thinking that earlier when we were up 88-87. But we should've won the game anyway. Missed FT's, bad defense, and terrible inbounds play that once again was not designed for Ben to get the ball immediately, although at least he wasn't inbounding this time.
> 
> That clinches a 2nd lottery pick for us.


I think it was meant for Ben. Nocioni seemed to wait for him to get through the screen. It was horrible execution. I would like to see that play again to see if I'm wrong.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

ndistops said:


> Was just thinking that earlier when we were up 88-87. But we should've won the game anyway. Missed FT's, bad defense, and terrible inbounds play that once again was not designed for Ben to get the ball immediately, although at least he wasn't inbounding this time.
> 
> That clinches a 2nd lottery pick for us.


True. Let's not forget missed layups


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I honestly thought that Nocioni was going to just stand there with the ball and let time out, I am honestly surprised that he turned around and shot the ball. Him just turning around and shooting the ball should be counted as a moral victory, and a win in the name of Jib. Honestly, how much is the autistic kid asking for?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

What the hell was that.....my hand is still shaking. I can't believe that. I HATE this team. Why do they do this to me. Screw this team, I love the Bulls and I used to be head over heals in love with this particular team. But screw this team.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Let's go over nocionis last couple of minutes
Misses the god-given interception and let's it go out of bounds
Gives flip the 3
Has a pretty ok look, and hits the front of the rim


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Worst loss of the season. Nocioni the goat. How the F do you leave a three point shooter open up by 2. F'n moron.



Even worse was him standing there with the ball as precious seconds ticked off the clock at the end when it was obvious Ben was having difficulting coming off the screen (it happened real fast, I have to see it again, although I really don't want to). Bottom line is that was horse**** execution by the Bulls during the last 20 seconds. Hit a damned free throw when it matters for a change. UGH. That was a huge game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

too bad the team that showed up in the second half didn't show up to start the game.

:no:

i mean the cavs were having a breakdown right in front of them. how do you not take advantage of that?

boneheads.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I honestly think Nocioni should not touch the ball or be in there with under 2 minutes left. Its like that one club someone has.... he makes me scream out noooooooo when he is in there at the end of games.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Worst loss of the season. Nocioni the goat. How the F do you leave a three point shooter open up by 2. F'n moron.


A .202 3pt shooter, you mean? I think a guy that hits .838 from the FREE THROW LINE cant miss at the end of a game. You know, if you want to talk %.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The play broke down and there was only 3.9 seconds left in the game. It's a tough decision to take the shot or go off the dribble because he had a man on him. I'm watching the play on my DVR 

Tyson sandwiched Ben between him and Lebron..... That was on Tyson


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Skiles got way too fancy at the end. Gordon can rise and shoot over anyone, he doesn't need a screen. Especially a slow-developing one with 3 seconds left. That's inexcusable play-calling.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?!!!* Nice time to develop a brian fart guys!! Someone should have called a T.O. We _had_ one


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm actually 50/50 on Noc staying on Lebron too long. I think Lebron should hypothetically be the goto guy in that situation. If it were Kobe in that situatuion, he doesn't flip it out. But Lebron can't hit in the clutch, why the hell were they double teaming Lebron when 1 of 2 things would happen. He'd draw a foul or he'd find an open man to hit a 3. AHHHGGHHHH


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

That ending play had way too many people designed to touch the ball then time would allow. Even if Ben got the handoff cleanly, he wouldn't have gotten off a good shot.

Probably should have went directly to Ben on the inbounds at the top of the key....if you can't get it into him the first time, they could have used the 20 sec. timeout.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Nocioni leaves his man wide open to provide help more than anyone on the team. That he did it again, especially considering the circumstances (up two, three pointer gives them the lead) makes me sick. 

And the LeBron James block on Gordon reminded me so much of Arenas' block on Hinrich last year. Dunk the damn ball! (Gordon got away with an obvious travel too, he took three of the longest strides ever, and still got his weak stuff swatted).


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That was a giant swift punch in the nuts.

And -- hooray! -- it makes tomorrow night essentially a must-win. Good times.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We lost the game in the 1st half and also all those point blank open layups we missed so many times. 

This was one of the best fourth quarters we've had in a while. Too bad it ended this way. In the grand scheme of things, I blame Danny Ferry for this loss. Darn that former no.1 pick for bringing in Flip.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well that shot was slightly better then Tyson shooting a 2 pt shot down 3 against the Wizards.

And at least that shot was better then giving it to Kirk so that he could drive, miss an easy layup and not get fouled


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> That ending play had way too many people designed to touch the ball then time would allow. Even if Ben got the handoff cleanly, he wouldn't have gotten off a good shot.
> 
> Probably should have went directly to Ben on the inbounds at the top of the key....if you can't get it into him the first time, they could have used the 20 sec. timeout.


It was just Noc to Ben on a handoff. with Noc screening his man.. I've seen that play so many times before..It's a quick shot.

Nocioni had no choice but to shoot it and while he was holding the ball, didn't it feel like an eternity?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> That was a giant swift punch in the nuts.
> 
> And -- hooray! -- it makes tomorrow night essentially a must-win. Good times.


If you don't beat the New York ****ing Knicks, when they've won something like 2 of 23, you don't deserve to be in the NBA anyway.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> It was just Noc to Ben on a handoff. with Noc screening his man.. I've seen that play so many times before..It's a quick shot.


If Nocioni got the Ball to Gordon and he took the quick shot....it would have still been a bad shot. They only needed a 2 pointer to win, and ben would have got the ball beyond the 3 point line going away from the basket.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> It was just Noc to Ben on a handoff. with Noc screening his man.. I've seen that play so many times before..It's a quick shot.
> 
> Nocioni had no choice but to shoot it and while he was holding the ball, didn't it feel like an eternity?


25 feet away from the basket and down 1? It seems to me that if you just run Gordon off a few screens before the ball is inbounded you can get him a medium-range shot.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I am a big Cavaliers fan, and I will support them to the end.. BUT I have very little positive to say about that game tonight. They p*ssed me off tonight. They need to WAKE UP !


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, this could be a devastating loss. It wouldnt surprise me at all if we lose tomorrow night. The Knicks were my pick before this game, and this was a punch in the nuts, as SM said while pumping his fist.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't even say worst loss of the season because we've had so many damn games similar to this one. 

Noce should be banned for the rest of the season though. No doubt abt that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> as SM said while pumping his fist.


Whatever, amigo.

Be a sport and buy some of these for your boy; I hear Ligmanowski is tired of cleaning **** out of Noce's game shorts.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Whatever, amigo.
> 
> Be a sport and buy some of these for your boy; I hear Ligmanowski is tired of cleaning **** out of Noce's game shorts.


Maybe he left them in Athens, or Spain. I will let you know...Maybe Curry can give him some tomorrow when the Bulls visit MSG.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

^Isn't it at the UC?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Nope, its at MSG. 7.30 ET start.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I spent last night with friends watching the Badgers lose to Michigan State - so will I go nuts if I watch the tape of this game? I got home right after the game ended.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> I spent last night with friends watching the Badgers lose to Michigan State - so will I go nuts if I watch the tape of this game? I got home right after the game ended.


Fast forward until there is about 3 minutes left in the second quarter.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Thank you Basketballboards.net in general and K4E specifically for having a a game thread for last night's game in which I can vent.

Rant

I love the Bulls. I like Paxson, Skiles and just about all of the players. This said, I'm beginning to feel like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day. How many times do we have to watch this team dig a hole with uninspired early game play, get teased with a furious comeback where the team seems to do everything right and then have our hearts broken in the final minutes/seconds? My God! They had that game! Cleveland was beat! 

I suppose I should have known that we were doomed when the announcers referred to Hinrich as our best free throw shooter. Kirk - you simply MUST make that second free throw! 

Noce - you simply MUST know the score/situation! Up 2, how can you double the post allowing an uncontested 3-pointer, making the ONLY mistake that could lose us the game in regulation?!?

Ben - You can't allow yourself to be held on that last play. The defender relies on the cowardice of the refs to make the call. Rely on the same thing! You're BY FAR our best last second option...you simply can't allow yourself to be taken out of the play in that situation.

Noce (again) - When Ben didn't get open, that was a VERY BAD time to get lost in thought! You normally love taking the ball hell-for-leather to the hole. That may have been the most tentative shot I've ever seen you take!

While I'm at it, ALL OF YOU, make a freakin' layup, will ya?!?

JEEZ!!!

/rant


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

from the tribune article.



> "Probably one of the harder losses to take," said *Kirk Hinrich*, who led the Bulls with 25 points and nine assists. "This is a huge month for us. It's unexplainable. We played hard the second half and should have won. But how often do we say that. *It's the story of the season. Over and over. It's like Groundhog Day."*




yes, kirk, it is.

it would have been great if he'd made that 2nd FT. but he didn't. still i have a hard time dumping on a guy who played 46 minutes, had another great game and was the best player on the floor for the bulls all night. 

what, besides his sore jaw, is up with duhon lately?

o'fella and darius have been struggling too, after being so strong last month. 

maybe ben was saving the heroics for tonight, who knows.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> from the tribune article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miz,

I'm calmer now. I hadn't read the Hinrich-Groundhog Day quote...clearly the shoe fits.

For the record, Hinrich can play on my team. Using a White Sox term, he's a "grinder" and I love grinders. I didn't intend to dump on him. He's the kind of player you can win with, as long as you're not counting on your point guard being your go-to guy. Though Wade was "the one that got away," Hinrich has proven to be a great value pick. This said, he still needed to hit that damn free throw.

Anything we get from Othella and Songaila is gravy. As you know, they're journeyman/role players and shouldn't be where you go when the game's on the line.

I know that there are many defenders of Gordon on this board, but for me, the league has caught up to him as far as crunch time goes. He's a very nice talent, but clearly isn't providing the magic he did last season. I continue to watch his game and think Vinny Johnson.


----------

